# Is It Normal To Have So Many Established Connections?



## CTT (Oct 15, 2007)

Hello, I have Kapersky Internet Security installed on my computer. The Network Monitor has listed multiple firefox.exe connections and multiple (6 at the moment) AVP.exe (6 at the moment) connections. Is this normal despite me only having one firefox page open?


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Restart your computer and deactivate your connection... open Firefox once, does the problem still occur?


----------



## CTT (Oct 15, 2007)

IAmNutsAboutPCs said:


> Restart your computer and deactivate your connection... open Firefox once, does the problem still occur?


I opened firefox without my internet connection on and checked the network connections and it showed 4 firefox.exe connections. When I connected to the internet the connections increased to 6 and also multiple AVP.exe connections. My IP address is connected to one of the firefox.exe connections but the others are connected with the IP address- 127.0.0.1. 
3 are inbound connections and 3 are outbound connections.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Do some virus scans and get rid of much as you can and see if the problem still exists.


----------



## CTT (Oct 15, 2007)

IAmNutsAboutPCs said:


> Do some virus scans and get rid of much as you can and see if the problem still exists.


I run virus and spyware scans daily. My computer is clean. 

So is it not normal to have multiple established connections of the same program? (e.g - when I'm using firefox)


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Under Network Monitor > Established Connections?

Seems normal to me. There are different ports involved. I have multiples open on the trial version I just installed also.

For more detailed answers about ports and security, you may want to ask in Security and Firewalls.

Or for more detailed information about your Kaspersky product, you may want to ask in their own support forum.


----------

